# Very Pretty Pattern (K)



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

http://www.deramores.com/wendy-jacket-pattern?


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

It is beautiful! The yarn they used is really neat-almost see through!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Love it! Thank you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very delicate looking!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a stunning sweater, absolutely ethereal!! Thank you for the link!!


----------



## Gran Sandy (Jun 20, 2011)

It looks very fragile but beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks ...and another on my 'to do' list lol


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Isn't this delicate? So pretty, thanks for this link...safely downloaded!


----------



## Msharratt (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you so much. It is absolutely gorgeous. Already have some lace weight metallic glitz mohair. Have already started it.


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Msharratt said:


> Thank you so much. It is absolutely gorgeous. Already have some lace weight metallic glitz mohair. Have already started it.


Oooh! Please post when you've finished it. I've just printed the pattern off, and mean to source some yarn at a favourite shop whilst on holiday next week!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I love Deramores never shop anywhere else.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for posting. Love it! Live in FL and always looking for light weight items.


----------



## Pmullenix (Apr 9, 2013)

Gorgeous. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ex kiwi (Jun 2, 2012)

I also love the pattern and I have ordered their wool. Going on a long cruise so it will be great to knit.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Like that! Makes me think "dressy".


----------



## Msharratt (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Needlelark

It will take a while, such fine yarn, and a pattern that needs concentration. Well here goes.

Marg


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, very pretty and delicate looking.


----------

